# mandolin lessons



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Would like to take some mandolin lessons. Any of you guys teach or know of a teacher in the Houston area? Please PM me if you do. Thanks, Ken


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

There is a guy in League City at Danny D's. My daughter recently took some lessons from him. Don't know his name but the guys at the store can put you in touch.

FB


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Appreciate the lead. Thanks.


----------

